# Where to live in Perth?



## romy

Hi 🙂

Which areas would you recommend in Perth? We are a family of four with two kids aged 8 and 10. 
Any thought about Scarborough? Ideally we would like to live close to the sea, in a safe, affordable and family oriented neighborhood.
Thanks in advance! X


----------



## jon the hat

Affordable is a very vague term - it depends entirely on your budget - any ideas on what that might be?
Scarborough is undergoing a huge (long overdue) redevelopment which is likely to make it a much better place to live. Churchlands Senior high school is highly rated and seems to cover much of Scarborough.


----------



## JLFJLF

Homely.com and wonderloves.com might give you ideas on where to live.


----------



## Jpark

Thanks for the replies, looking for place in perth too!


----------



## MuntinMia

In general north of the river is better and dont go west of the city centre, can be a bit pricey though.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

I think there are great areas for families with kids all over. We have friends that are families both north and south of the river, as well as in the valleys.


----------

